# Less than a week in - CEL is on :(



## dmaxpwr (Nov 29, 2013)

Car wouldn't remote start this am, gave me a bad feeling and yep! Lol the check engine light is on. 
Onstar said it "powertrain malfunction related to engine control fuel system" 

So the wife took the Duramax to work and ill call our dealer when they open this morning. I'm sure it's something simple but am curious if anyone else has had an error like this?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Did it start with the key? Keep us posted on what they see. So far for the most part it seems like just stupid minor issues with this vehicle that crop up once in a while. I haven't had any issues with mine in 32K miles nad I bought one of the first ones off the line.


----------



## dmaxpwr (Nov 29, 2013)

Yea, started fine with the key. Ty. Not too concerned as this isn't really a new design for gm. Enjoying a relaxing morning at my dealerships café.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

dmaxpwr said:


> Yea, started fine with the key. Ty. Not too concerned as this isn't really a new design for gm. Enjoying a relaxing morning at my dealerships café.


At least you have drinks and entertainment. I usually walk the lot and see what is new since I last visited.


----------



## dmaxpwr (Nov 29, 2013)

Not much has changed in the last 6 days haha. My service writer says all parts for the diesel are on "parts restriction" and that it's going to be a few days as everything has to go through gm technicians. And as parts arnt available locally (I assume not even out of the Boston warehouse, it might be a while.) They put me in a enterprise rental as she didn't have any of their loaners available. 

I will say I do like my service writers at Banks Chevrolet, have been dealing with the same 2 ladies since I was 18! They treat me well.


----------



## dmaxpwr (Nov 29, 2013)

So they put the car back together and the error code was gone. They think it was induction error on the turbo. I guess kinda like what an evap code is on a gasoline engine. 

Banks offered to have a tech drive it home tonight and see if the error came back but I just picked it up, missed it too much!!


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Glad it was nothing major. With every car there are always going to be the ones with problems. It all comes down to how the dealer handles them.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 13, 2013)

Do you know what the error code was that turned on the CEL?


----------



## dmaxpwr (Nov 29, 2013)

I don't know, next time I'm at the dealer I'll ask for a copy of the work orders


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Always get the work orders. You may need to reference them down the road if the same thing happens again.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

dmaxpwr, 

I am glad you are having this concern addressed at your Chevrolet dealership. If you need assistance with your dealership, please do not hesitate to reach out to us via private message. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## dmaxpwr (Nov 29, 2013)

Yesterday after about ten start cycles the light came back on. Brought it back down to my dealer who gave me a choice of vehicles to have over the weekend (did I mention I really do like and appreciate the service writers?) Got a call late that afternoon saying they *think* it's an oxygen sensor but because GM has this car on parts restriction they arnt allowed to do anything until it's oked by GM and they can get a part in. She said she would call Monday with more info.


----------



## 567Chief (Feb 25, 2013)

I have a little over 7K on my CTD and so far so good. Over the life of the car I am averaging 46.7 MPG. I love her, she is my baby and I hate to see anyone having issues. 
Best of luck! Keep us posted.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Keep us posted dmaxpwr. We will be in the office at 8am EST on Monday if you need our assistance or have any questions. Please send us a private message. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## dmaxpwr (Nov 29, 2013)

Waited for a phone call from the dealer today, ended up having to call them just before they closed. Been informed gm has approved the part (oxygen sensor) and it will arrive wednesday-ish. -fingers crossed- 

I have a loaner Verano from the dealer...averaging 26mpg  love the interior though.



Thank you Jackie.


----------



## dmaxpwr (Nov 29, 2013)

So excited!! Linda, my service writer called yesterday and said the part would be in weds, or thurs. I said ok and asked how long the labor was on it, as she looked into it she discovered the part had arrived already and that she would have it installed last night or this am. A tech will do a test drive then I can come pick it up! -fingers crossed-


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Is it the Oxygen sensor or NoX sensor? Do our cars have O2 sensors? I don't know much about that sort of thing, but I remember reading somewhere that our cars don't have Oxygen sensors. Don't quote me on this though. 

Either way, hope you get it back today and that it's running well!


----------



## dmaxpwr (Nov 29, 2013)

It is indeed an oxygen sensor. Not sure the exact duty of it though.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

I think we have one oxygen or lambda sensor on the car. Its up close to the engine. The exhaust on this car looks like a cactus with all the sensors sticking out of it.


----------



## dmaxpwr (Nov 29, 2013)

Picked the car up this afternoon, did some shopping (5 start cycles) seems to be running well!
I have the paper work in the car so ill post the codes tomorrow.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Good news!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for the update dmaxpwr! I'm so glad to read that your concern has been found and repaired!

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

You are not alone, I had my CEL come on in the first 10 miles of ownership. Checked the code and got a P24AE, reset it to see if it returns and yes it came back on after 150 miles. I have a service apt tomorrow to have the dealer check it out and on my way into work it went off! The wife dropped me off drove 5 miles and the CEL came back on! WTF?


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Thats another code that doesnt come up on a google search. I wish there was an updated site to show all the additional codes out there. Its frustrating when you plug in your handy dandy scanner only to have it say "definition not found"


----------



## dmaxpwr (Nov 29, 2013)

Scott M. said:


> Thats another code that doesnt come up on a google search. I wish there was an updated site to show all the additional codes out there. Its frustrating when you plug in your handy dandy scanner only to have it say "definition not found"


My dealer scans vehicles when you drive into the service building. There scanner wouldn't even read the code. Had to wait until they got it into the service bay!


----------



## dmaxpwr (Nov 29, 2013)

The codes were P2297 and P00133


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

warloc said:


> You are not alone, I had my CEL come on in the first 10 miles of ownership. Checked the code and got a P24AE, reset it to see if it returns and yes it came back on after 150 miles. I have a service apt tomorrow to have the dealer check it out and on my way into work it went off! The wife dropped me off drove 5 miles and the CEL came back on! WTF?


We hope your appointment went well today, warloc. We'll keep an eye out for any updates! Don't hesitate to reach out to us via private message if you would like any additional support. 

Sarah (Assisting Jackie and Erica)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

